# Perdido Key Surf Fishing



## Dalasa72 (Oct 17, 2018)

New here. Driving down with the family today from Nashville and will be staying on Perdido Key. In addition to me the fisherman will be my 16 and 11 year old sons. 

Looking for some guidance on fishing the area right now, especially the surf. With the recent red tide I wondered if there was still an impact on the fishing. Also what baits and fish to target right now. 

We probably be fishing the surf mainly but also will probably make 1-2 trips to a pier or other structure to fish from. We brought long surf rods as well as our 7-8’ pier rods and a cast net. 

I grew up in Jacksonville and have a good bit of SW experience but is has been in the Atlantic rather than the Gulf. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Whiting , pompano, and reds were all being caught this past week . Shrimp and fishbites have been working pretty good as bait.


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

PM me I will help you out stem to stern.


----------



## Dalasa72 (Oct 17, 2018)

I don’t have permission to send a PM. I think there is a minimum number of posts needs.


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

email [email protected]


----------

